# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess this young man's ethnicity

## yonaga

Please guess the ethnicity of this man in his 30s (the colour of his hair might be not quite precisely correct)

----------


## Angela

> Please guess the ethnicity of this man in his 30s (the colour of his hair might be not quite precisely correct)


He looks Slavic to me; Polish or something similar.

----------


## New Englander

Wow this is a hard one. I'm seeing baltid in the skull structure, but med in the facial features. 

Irish?

----------


## Dagne

People usually post their natives, so he could be from Slovakia

----------


## yonaga

> He looks Slavic to me; Polish or something similar.


Thank you, Angela. You are right as always. He was born in Belarus, though (as most born there) was a kind of admixture I believe.




> Wow this is a hard one. I'm seeing baltid in the skull structure, but med in the facial features. 
> Irish?


Indeed it seems he had quite a few Baltic and Northern European ancestors. And in fact some distant Irish :)




> People usually post their natives, so he could be from Slovakia


Very true in general except I was not born here, nor any of my ancestors. And he was not born here either, nor any of his known ancestors :)

Here is his son (about 18yo)


And his grandson in his early 20s

----------


## Angela

> Thank you, Angela. You are right as always. He was born in Belarus, though (as most born there) was a kind of admixture I believe.
> 
> 
> Indeed it seems he had quite a few Baltic and Northern European ancestors. And in fact some distant Irish :)
> 
> 
> Very true in general except I was not born here, nor any of my ancestors. And he was not born here either, nor any of his known ancestors :)
> 
> Here is his son (about 18yo)
> ...


The grandson looks even more Polish.:)

He looks like this actor in "Under the Tuscan Sun".


I see a lot of that nose in Slavic people, and often paired with that face shape and head shape. 

You're too kind; I'm not always right.

----------


## yonaga

> The grandson looks even more Polish.:)
> 
> I see a lot of that nose in Slavic people, and often paired with that face shape and head shape. 
> 
> You're too kind; I'm not always right.


Nobody is always right, but your guess is always thoughtful and well argumented, which worth a lot more than a baseless or biased guess even if accidentally correct :)

What would be your guess of the son ethnicity/admixture (the black/white photo)?

----------


## Angela

> Nobody is always right, but your guess is always thoughtful and well argumented, which worth a lot more than a baseless or biased guess even if accidentally correct :)
> 
> What would be your guess of the son ethnicity/admixture (the black/white photo)?


Ah, that's trickier. The resemblance between him and his father is mainly in the head shape, the ears and perhaps the nose (I'm not sure whether the bump is genetic or it was broken, and the son's is more bulbous at the end).

The jutting chin is interesting. I've only ever seen it in Scotts, Irish, German, so northern fringe.

If he were an American I would say some Scottish or Northern Irish had been added. 

Then there's the eyes. Perhaps it's just this picture, but maybe something a little northeastern?

I'll go with northeastern, i.e. Lithuanian, perhaps, as it's near by?

That or indeed something more western.

----------


## BohemianLegionar

I've seen this phenotype in Silesia region (NE Czech, WS Poland)

----------


## calf

Romanian looking 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Fitzalan

I immediately thought Sorb (Slavic German people), like Michael Ballack.

----------

